
IPhone 3GS: 54% faster than the 3G, 11% faster than the Pre - nreece
http://www.anandtech.com/gadgets/showdoc.aspx?i=3587
======
whatusername
Can we update the heading (to 21%) - as per the article: "Thanks to the many
readers who have pointed out my incorrect wording of the 3GS' performance
improvements. The tables in the article have been updated to reflect the
correct percentages. I appreciate the corrections"

------
moe
Nice improvement but what I really want to know is whether overall
responsiveness has also been improved? On all these smartphones there is a
constant latency of about 1/4 second between touching the screen and the phone
recognizing the action. It's not a dealbreaker but it feels nowhere near
_instant_ to use these devices. Instant would be the ipod clickwheel or old
nokia phones. Instant is when whatever I drag is always under my finger, not
lagging behind.

~~~
mevodig
I would say that there's no such delay on the iPhone, either on the new model
or earlier. Feedback to touch is instant, and dragging exhibits exactly the
behavior you describe.

~~~
neilc
Are you kidding? The 3G has a very noticeable and annoying latency on input
(e.g. when entering text, when switching between modes in the Maps app, or
when switching between most apps). It's not the end of the world, but feedback
is hardly "instant". Text input latency seems notably better with iPhone OS
3.0, happily.

~~~
DougBTX
_Is there a phone which does A? The iPhone does A. Are you kidding, the iPhone
doesn't do B!_

The grandparent specifically asked about a 1/4 second delay on all touches,
the iPhone is (at a guess) faster than 1/16 seconds, certainly well below the
magic 1/10 of a second.

Switching apps on the 3G can certainly be sluggish, but is a very different
problem, solved in part by upping the processing speed in the 3GS by 300MHz.

~~~
neilc
_The grandparent specifically asked about a 1/4 second delay on all touches_

So? The parent post specifically asserted that "feedback to touch is instant",
which is plainly not the case.

------
pieter
iLounge also posted these speed test videos:
[http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/iphone-3g-s-s...](http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/iphone-3g-s-
speed-comparison-videos-posted/)

They only show game loading speed, but it's still impressive. I can imagine
the people using their phones for games a lot to want to upgrade; the loading
speeds are nice, but your FPS should also get a boost.

------
elai
I wish they did a comparison to iPhone OS 1.x vs. 2.x vs. 3.x. I've noticed a
big decrease in "snappy responsiveness" when the 2.0 upgrade came into play. I
have a sneaking suspision it's apple adding all the "restrictive crap &
checks" slowing the entire iPhone down. Like code sigining, sandboxing, and
probably other things.

------
nudded
the real surprise from this article is that it takes the palm pre a staggering
8.6 seconds to load google maps.

~~~
ramidarigaz
8.6 seconds is HUGELY staggering. So staggering that I actually staggered in
real life. Wow.

------
c00p3r
Pre is linux. So, it is possible to port almost everything for it. kismet,
aircrack-ng, wireshark, etc.

~~~
judofyr
iPhone is OS X (which means UNIX). So, it is possible to port almost
everything for it. kismet, aircrack-ng, wireshark, etc.

~~~
cschep
You just have to pay 100$ to see it (legally?) run on your hardware. How is
the Pre handling the SDK stuff? Or are they?

